
The Robinhood glitch continues with one user now reporting 500x leverage - swarnie_
In short - A user has now posted screenshots showing $1.7m of AMD shares using 3k of capital and $1.6m of covered calls.<p>I&#x27;m not that familiar with US law but at some point the SEC has to step in right?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;wallstreetbets&#x2F;comments&#x2F;dsb0mz&#x2F;robinhood_has_inbred_and_made_the_ultimate_autist&#x2F;
======
non-entity
And if the SEC does step in, could anyone be held criminally liable for this
mess, although it seems to be a bug

------
sushid
Do you have a screenshot by any chance? Looks like it’s been deleted.

------
x2f10
Is this legal? Illegal? This is wild.

